# [H] Proudmoore MH(C)BT(8/9) sucht Verstärkung



## Borag (11. März 2008)

Die Hordengilde "Lost n Found" SUCHT


Nach den schnellen Erfolgen im MH (5/5) BT (9/9) suchen wir noch folgende Klassen mit entsprechender Skillung für die anstehenden Encounter.

Wir suchen Leute mit:

Langzeitmotivation, Durchhaltevermögen, mind. 60% Raidteilnahme, Pünktlichkeit, Raid-Skillung, Teamplay, Mindestalter 18, Farmbereitschaft für Pots etc., bestmögliche Verzauberungen und Sockelungen.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind Mo-Do 19:30 bis 23:30 und So von 18:30 bis 23:30.

Wir bieten euch:

Teamplay, optimale Raid-Organisation, Spielspass, Progress-orientierte Gilde


Foldende Klassen suchen wir momentan


1 Magier
1 Hexenmeister
1 Heildruide


Es sei angemerkt, daß die Hybridklassen auch bereit sein sollten jederzeit nach Bedarf umzuskillen.

Wenn ihr interessiert seid eine Gilde zu joinen, die neben dem Raiderfolg auch ein großes Augenmerk auf den Spielspass legt, dann bewerbt euch doch einfach:

http://lostnfound.foren-city.de

Ansprechpersonen Ingame: Kalypso, Borag, Tajasha, Schneggschen



Die Gildenleitung von Proudmorre EU Lost n Found

i.V. Borag


----------



## Borag (12. März 2008)

push


----------



## Borag (13. März 2008)

push


----------



## Borag (14. März 2008)

push


----------



## Borag (17. März 2008)

Aktualisiert und push


----------



## Borag (19. März 2008)

push


----------



## Borag (19. März 2008)

push


----------



## Borag (20. März 2008)

hoch mit dir


----------



## Borag (21. März 2008)

gogogogo.. bewerbt euch, wir beißen nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borag (23. März 2008)

push


----------



## Borag (24. März 2008)

push


----------



## Borag (24. März 2008)

Aktualisiert und push


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (24. März 2008)

also wenn ich ehrlich bin gibt es nicht viele Leute die so weit sind.Ich sag jetzt mal eine Zahl in den Raum von 12000 Mitglieder hier davon gehen 100 BT und sind glücklich mit ihrer Gilde also glaub ich nicht das ihr hier Leute findet.Entweder ihr müssten Leute fast Equipen oder einfach genug Zeit haben.


----------



## Borag (28. März 2008)

@Borgut Kopfmoscha

Danke für den hinweis, aber schaden kann es auch nich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt
Aktualisiert und push


----------



## Borag (1. April 2008)

aktualisiert und push, Illidan down ;D


----------

